#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Iso 10156: 2010

## shigem_26

Does anyone have the above standard. I believe there is an old one ISO 10156:1996 as well which was updated and published recently?



Or can someone proivde me with a link to where i can  download it from.

Appreciate the help

Thanks

processengSee More: Iso 10156: 2010

----------


## arferra

If you search into the ISO official website, you can find that the ISO 10156:1996 is the actual standard, also exist the ISO 10156-2:2005 "Gas cylinders...".

The standard ISO 10156:2010 that you are treat to found doesn't exist yet, because it is under development and also is not published yet.

----------


## shigem_26

thanks

----------

